# Health food & drinks



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a nice easy healthy drink to rid your body of toxins to be taken first thing in the morning. 







Ingredients needed:
•1 lemon peel
• 4 green apples
•1 fresh ginger (2-3 cm long)

Preparation:

Mix the lemon peel, the apples and the ginger in blender and your drink is ready. Prepare this drink early in the morning because it is recommendable to drink it fresh in the morning before breakfast on an empty stomach


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds nice, actually. The last detox drink I recall having was from a tin of palm syrup which was then diluted with hot water, lemon juice and cayenne pepper which was drinkable but not exactly what I would call delicious.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The body naturally detoxifies itself. All you need to do is to heed the calls of nature :tiphat: Adequate water and fibre help these processes work as intended.

That sounds like a delicious juice, Potiphera!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think many people think they have sinned, healthwise, so they want to try to undo what they did wrong, hence all of the recipes and potions.

I came across one such recipe, which called for drinking about a litre of olive oil and otherwise fasting. It was supposed to cleanse the liver. If that wouldn't make you ill :lol:


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

HI, that should read 1 lemon and peel. 

Yes, I know there is a variety of cleansing drinks and I do drink a glass of water every morning too when I don't have apples, lemons etc.. I think that the fruit drinks have the added benefits of nutrition too.

Brotagonist, I think all that Olive oil in one go would wipe me out !


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The detox diets do nothing. I recommend instead a nice glass of red wine at 7 pm each night after dinner, rich in anti-oxidants, micronutrients, and ethanol - a compound which reduces your risk of cardiovascular disease. It also reduces stress, which will help you sleep better and live longer.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Couchie said:


> The detox diets do nothing. I recommend instead a nice glass of red wine at 7 pm each night after dinner, rich in anti-oxidants, micronutrients, and ethanol - a compound which reduces your risk of cardiovascular disease. It also reduces stress, which will help you sleep better and live longer.


There's debate over whether red wine is better than other types of alcohol.

The research regarding anti-oxidants is still inconclusive. Some studies are positive to red wine, some not. If it's wrong to demonize alcohol, it's also wrong to go too far in the other direction. The media gets carried away in either direction.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

A healthy drink I used to enjoy in Germany is Kefir. It is recently starting to take off in popularity here, too (although mostly the sweet, fruit-flavoured mixes and less so the plain). It is similar to buttermilk, but it is fermented with yeast instead of lactobacillus.


----------

